# 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post.



## resop (Aug 16, 2009)

alright soo was changing the v belt was in a rush. My dumbass self forgot to unhook the battery soo while loosening the ac compressor My wrench hit the hot post of the alternator and made a big spark. 
So the car started and drove into the drive way befor this now It wont start at all. Checked all the fused put a spark tester on the plug wires. Its getting spark. I hear the fuel pump kick in when I to the key to the on position.
So my thoughts are a the computer was destroyed. I'm pretty much just trying to see if this could be the problem or what other likely possibilities.
thanks And yes Im an idiot please dont bash me.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

oh god I did this today with my torque wrench. I was lucky enough to get away with a wee scorch mark on the wrench and nothing else but it could've easily gone just as wrong. starter motor gone pop maybe?


----------



## resop (Aug 16, 2009)

well it cranks over fine so I dont think its the starter.


----------



## firefighterd163 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (resop)*

Sounds like you may have arched the system, meaning yes you may have comp damage.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (resop)*

check fuses


----------



## resop (Aug 16, 2009)

ALRIGHT So I checked the timing replaced the comp. and nothing. I took the plugs out sprayed out the cylinders and cleaned the plugs. and nothing. I did notice that My spark strength is weak. from what I know my tester has always showed a blue light, and its showing orange


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (resop)*

Could you need a new coil?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Could you need a new coil?

Thats what I am thinking. Usually its grounds arching that fry ECU's, but its not out of the question that the ECU is fried. If it started and ran after this then I would look elsewhere rather than the ECU.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (resop)*

My thought on this would be that the ECU fried after working for a short time after the short. LOL
You might want to check for injector pulse from the ECU with an LED test light ($10 or so) across the wires to the fuel rail. It has to be a 12V DC LED test light and if it doesn't work connected one way switch the wires around as they are directional. You could also pull one of the plugs and check for fuel after cranking the engine. That might tell you if the injectors are pulsing or not. 
I think that I would also check Circuit 15 which is the car's "run" circuit. That circuit goes through the ignition switch and powers the Digifant Relay and coil (Terminal 15). You might check fuse 15 also -- that comes off of that circuit and powers into the Central Electrics II Fuse and Relay panel.


----------



## resop (Aug 16, 2009)

It never ran after the spark. But ive replaced the ecu. still nothing.
also where is circuit 15? Ive replaced fuse 15


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (resop)*

Fuse 15 is on circuit 15 as is terminal 15 of the coil -- that is one of the small terminals it should have black wires -- the other smal coill terminal is #1 and it should have red and black wires. That circuit is powered when the key is set to "run" -- so the ignition switch turns it on. That circuit should have 12V DC. My thought is that maybe the arc damaged the switch contacts and you are not getting 12V to the circuit. You will need a multimeter to test the voiltage.
FR


----------



## resop (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: (Fat Rabbit)*

Alright I'm lost I'm having troubles understand where circuit 15 is. On the fuse panel? sorry


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (resop)*

Same here. Was adjusting the tension on the belts and didn't disconnect the neg. terminal and created a huge spark from socket wrench as I hit the wiring harness on the alternator. Now I'm having trouble starting the car too. Didn't have this problem before.


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (Fat Rabbit)*

Do you need to remove the steering wheel to test the terminals on the ignition switch? And should this be done with battery connected so I could perform the key start position? I don't want to see sparks again and create more trouble.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (70 miles)*

When it's cranking over do you smell gas? IF so then the ECU is fried.
It's easy to tell a fried ecu if you open it up. There should be a visible scorch mark on the board.
If both check out then try an new ICM (the piece on top of the ecu cage) as that controls the injectors opening and closing.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (MK2SnowPilot)*

Fusible links people.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (Asphalt Art)*

You must be reading my mail!! Just the other day I mentioned Fusible Links as a possibility in an IM to 70 miles whose post is above.
Fusible links are located in a wire between the battery and the main wiring harness -- so a continuity check of those wires should reveal if any are blown. 
Replacement Fusible Links are generally available from parts places and can be spliced in to replace the blown one. Although my personal preference, is to replace the entire wire with a new or used wire.
The Bentley Manual shows fusible links on earlier cars and strip fuses in a boc on top of the battery are used on later cars but for the later MK2's (basically with the introduction of CE II -- circa 1989/90 - 1992) I don't see them noted in the wiring harness diagrams. FR


_Modified by Fat Rabbit at 4:38 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (Fat Rabbit)*

I have continuity between the battery and alternator. But it takes 2 cranks in the morning to get the car going. That's better than a few days ago. It's fine starting once it's warmed up. I know it's getting colder out, but after the spark last week I caused from hitting the alternator it took 3-4 cranks regardless of a warmed up engine each time to turn over. And that never happened before. Now it starts easier but still I'm testing everything with the multimeter.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 8v wont start after wrench touched alternator hot post. (70 miles)*

Cold start issues could be a blown temp sensor...
But then I'm used to 2-3 turn-over cold starts. It's when it's cranking too much on warm starts that worry me.


----------

